# New World Disorder 1,2,3,4,5 Music



## star69 (Feb 1, 2005)

Can anyone give me a music list for each of the new world disorders? Thanks.


----------



## schnur78 (Dec 4, 2004)

NWD 1:

01 - Crazy Town - Toxic (Intro)
02 - Anthrax - Fueled (Bender)
03 - Fu Manchu - Hell on Wheels (Houseman/King/Lopes/Gracia)
04 - AFI - Total Immortal (John Cowan)
05 - Lunachicks - Passenger (Richie Schley)
06 - Blood for Blood - Livin' in the Exile (Bourden/Schwartz)
07 - Gluecifer - Chewin Fingers (Mountainbording/Kovarik/Ronning)
08 - Furnaceface - Calling from the Lord (Kris Holm)
09 - 2 Skinnee J's - The Best (OD/Trevor Snowdin)
10 - Upper Class Racket - Let it Roll (Bobby Root)
11 - Dope - Intervention (Outro)


NWD 2:

01 - Project Wyze - Nothing what it seems (Intro)
02 - Saliva - Click, Click, Boom (Cowan/Pritzel)
03 - Clutch - Careful with that Mic (Kris Holm)
04 - Corrision of Conformity - Zippo (Wade Bootes/Myles Rockwell)
05 - SX-10 - Gotta get away (Bobby Root)
06 - Delinquent Habits - Break'em Off (Jeff Lenosky)
07 - Blood for Blood - Anywhere but here (Bourden/Schwartz)
08 - Fireside - Slack (Trevor Snowdin/Stacy Kohut)
09 - Jaya the Cat - The Wilderness (Richie Schley/OD)
10 - Disturbed Voices (Nicolas Vouilloz)
11 - Cold - Anti-Love Song (Bender)
12 - Nazareth - Razzamatazz (Outro)


NWD 3:


01 - Los Straitjackets - Furious (Intro)
02 - Dope - Take your best Shot (immer noch Intro)
03 - Injected - Burn it Black (Richie Schley)
04 - Unwritten Law - Blame it on Me (John Cowan/Helltrack BC)
05 - Blackalicious - First in Flight (Timo Pritzel)
06 - Roadsaw - Right on Through (Cedric Gracia, ACC)
07 - Fu Manchu - Squash that Fly (Robbie Bourdon, Kyle Strait)
08 - Iron Maiden - Aces High (Steve Peat)
09 - Swollen Members - Chewin' Concrete (Jeff Lenosky)
10 - Unwritten Law - Hellborn (Dave Watson, Bender)
11 - Cypress Hill - Trouble (Sam Brown, Grant Allen, Joe Schwartz)
12 - Corrison of Conformity - Clean my Wounds (Wade Simmons)
13 - 28 Days - Sucker (Crashes)
14 - Cage - Freewheel Burning (Crashes)
15 - Delinquent Habits - Info(Credits)

NWD 4:

???


NWD 5:

01 - Ground Zero - Mash Out Posse
02 - Ooh Aah - Grits
03 - U Wit That - SonDooble
04 - Slu* Machine - Monster Magnet
05 - Watch This - Swollen Members
06 - The Mob Goes Wild - Clutch
07 - Pride - Damageplan
08 - Get Away - Hed
09 - Radio Edit - Sweatshop Union
10 - Put It Down - Spiderbalt
11 - The Sentinal - The Hill Top Hoods
12 - Radiation Day - Monster Magnet
13 - Miss Alissa - Eagels of Death Metal


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

schnur78 said:


> NWD 1:
> 
> 01 - Crazy Town - Toxic (Intro)
> 02 - Anthrax - Fueled (Bender)
> ...


 That's cool you actually know all of them.  How'd you find them all?


----------



## star69 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks schnur78....


----------



## IBinJammin (Oct 31, 2004)

excellent...


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

if they sold sound tracks that would be awesome


----------



## ynotgobig (Jun 29, 2004)

the song by the grits in NWD 5 is really called My Life Be Like. no biggie. just if you were searching for it that might be easier.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*I asked them about that...*

I wrote to Freeride Entertainment, mentioning that so many people are asking for the soundtracks, that they should produce them.

They told me that it wouldn't be "cost effective". I guess they don't think that the demand is high enough.

KavuRider


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

They show all the bands at the end in credits w/ songs

NWD 4
Superstar 2 - Saliva
Stick em up - Quarashi
Soul Creation- Conder
MInd blow - Zion i
time(goes on)- Hypnogaja
feelin alright - illegal substance
blackout - HED pe
Cadillac rock box - Anthrax
The bottle left me- Jaya the cat
ive been up those steps - GOB
Skills - Gang starr
world goea round - slightly stoopid
Dangerous - HED pe
right on - Shocore


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

i have a pretty bad on some of them, but decent mp3 files of the NWD 5 soundtrack if anyone wants them...........

pm me.......


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

Project Wyze - Nothing what it seems (Intro)
BEST intro song man....


----------



## marschall (Jul 16, 2004)

whats the song in the stacks/bails part right at the end of NWD 4


----------



## WhippingRhys (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys Im trying to find the song thats right at the begining of NWD5 Its kind of like humming song with a deep bass line. 

I would really appreciate it if you could help as i would like to put it in one of my new videos , thanks guys.


----------



## AllOver (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.torrentz.com/8b1320ee4998c36936e88961f0cb6ecfc300e126


----------



## x-ker (Jul 12, 2006)

from pinkbike...
it has the playlists from the NWD series (1-7), kranked 4 and 5, collective, roam, as well as a number of others.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You could also search, I posted them long ago..


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

ynotgobig said:


> the song by the grits in NWD 5 is really called My Life Be Like. no biggie. just if you were searching for it that might be easier.


On iTunes its Ooh Aah.


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> On iTunes its Ooh Aah.


Yeah, it is actually called Ooh Aah.


----------



## deore_xt (Jul 2, 2009)

*NWD 1*
01_Crazy_Town_-_Toxic.mp3
02_Anthrax_-_Fueled.mp3
03_FuManchu_-_Hell_On_Wheels.mp3
04_AFI_-_Totalimmortal.mp3
05_Lunachicks_-_The_Passenger.mp3
06_Blood_For_Blood_-_Living_In_Exile.mp3
07_Gluecifer_-_Chewin_Fingers.mp3
08_Furnaceface_-_Calling_From_The_Lord.mp3
09_2_Skinnee_J__s_-_The_Best.mp3
10_Upper_Class_Racket_-_Roll_With_It.mp3
11_Dope_-_Intervention.mp3
*NWD 2*
01_Project_Wyze_-_Nothing_As_It_Seems.mp3
02_Saliva_-_Click_Click_Boom.mp3
03_Clutch_-_Careful_With_That_Mic.mp3
04_Zippo_-_Corrosion_Of_Conformity.mp3
05_SX10_-_Gotta_get_away.mp3
06_Delinquent_Habits_-_Break_em_off.mp3
07_Blood_For_Blood_-_Anywhere_But_Here.mp3
08_Fireside_-_Slack.mp3
09_Jaya_the_Cat_-_Wilderness.mp3
10_Disturbed_-_Voices.mp3
11_Cold_-_Anti-love_Song.mp3
12_Nazareth_-_Razamanaz.mp3
13_-_Nashville_*****_-_Drive.mp3
14_Saliva_-_Superstar.mp3
*NWD 3*
01_Dope_-_Take_Your_Best_Shot.mp3
02_Injected_-_Burn_It_Black.mp3
03_Unwritten_Law_-_Blame_It_On_Me.mp3
04_Blackalicious_-_First_In_Flight.mp3
05_Roadsaw_-_Right_On_Through.mp3
06_FuManchu_-_Squash_That_Fly.mp3
07_Iron_Maiden_-_Aces_High.mp3
08_Swollen_Members_-_Chewin_Concrete.mp3
09_Unwritten_Law_-_Hellborn.mp3
10_Cypress_Hill_-_Trouble.mp3
11_Corrosion_of_Conformity_-_Clean_My_Wounds.mp3
12_28_days_-_Sucker.mp3
13_Cage_-_Freewheel_Burning.mp3
14_Delinquent_Habits_-_Info.mp3
*NWD 4*
01_BCDC_-_For_Thbout_to_Ride.mp3
02_Saliva_-_Superstar_II.mp3
03_Quarashi_-_Stick_Em_Up.mp3
04_Cinder_-_Soul_Creation.mp3
05_Zion-I_-_Mind_Blow.mp3
06_Hypnogaja_-_Time_goes_on.mp3
07_Illegal_Substance_-_Feelin_alright.mp3
08_Hed_pe_-_Blackout.mp3
09_Anthrax_-_Caddilac_Rock_Box.mp3
10_The_Battle_Left_Me_-_Jaya_the_Cat.mp3
11_Gob_-_Ive_Been_Up_These_Steps.mp3
12_Gangstarr_-_Skills.mp3
13_Slightly_Stoopid_-_World_goes_round.mp3
14_Hed_pe_-_Dangerous.mp3
15_Right_On_-_Shocore.mp3
16_Ween_-_Its_Gonna_Be_A_Long_Night.mp3
*NWD 5*
00_AC-DC_-_Jailbreak.mp3
01_Mash_Out_Posse_-_Ground_Zero.mp3
02_Grits_-_Ooh_Aah.mp3
03_SonDooble_-_U_wit_that.mp3
04_Monster_Magnet_-_****_Machine.mp3
05_Swollen_Members_-_Watch_This.mp3
06_Clutch_-_The_Mob_Goes_Wild.mp3
07_Damageplan_-_Pride.mp3
08_(Hed)_Planet_Earth_-_Get_Away.mp3
09_Sweatshop_Union_-_Radio_Edit.mp3
10_Spiderbait_-_Put_It_Down.mp3
11_The_hill_top_hoods_-_Sentinal.mp3
12_Monster_Magnet_-_Radiation_Day.mp3
13_Gluecifer_-_Put_me_on_a_plate.mp3
14_Eagles_Of_Death_Metal_-_Miss_Alissa.mp3
*NWD 6*
01_Megadeth_-_Symphony_Of_Destruction.mp3
02_Dio_-_Holy_Diver.mp3
03_Von_Bondies_-_Cmon_Cmon.mp3
04_Z_Trip_-_Bury_Me_Standing.mp3
05_Danko_Jones_-_Wait_A_Minute.mp3
06_Bumcello_-_Beautiful_You.mp3
07_Sweatshop_union_-_Cut_Back_Since_June.mp3
08_Janes_Addiction_-_Stop.mp3
09_Tru_Paz_-_Rude_Boy.mp3
10_Anthrax_Public_Enemy_-_Bring_The_Noise.mp3
11_Swollen_Members_-_Too_Hot.mp3
12_Sweatshop_Union_-_Try.mp3
13_Skid_Row_-_Youth_Gone_Wild.mp3
*NWD 7*
01_-_Rebel_Meets_Rebel_-_Nothin___To_Lose.mp3
02_-_Skid_Row_-_Monkey_Business.mp3
03_-_Pat_Benatar_-_Hell_Is_For_Children.mp3
04_-_Dilated_Peoples_-_You_Cant_Hide_You_Cant_Run.mp3
05_-_Hed_(p.e.)_-_Listen.mp3
06_-_Jedi_Mind_Tricks_Presents_Army_Of_The_Pharaohs_-_Gorillas_Bbp.mp3
07_-_The_Golden_Banjo_-_Phontaine.mp3
08_-_The_Sounds_-_Ego.mp3
09_-_Rob_Zombie_-_The_Scorpion_Sleeps.mp3
10_-_Swollen_Members_Dark_Clouds.mp3
11_-_Scorpions_-_Rock_You_Like_A_Hurricane.mp3
12_-_Sweatshop_Union_-_Something_to_lose.mp3
13_-_Danko_Jones_-_Baby_Hates_Me.mp3
14_-_Wolfmother_-_Woman.mp3
15_-_Marylin_Manson_-_Disposable_teens.mp3
16_-_Avenged_Sevenfold_-_Bat_Country.mp3
17_-_Too_Rude_-_Not_Today.mp3
*NWD 8*
00_Rob_Simonsen_-_Taking_Asylum_Cue_16.mp3
01_Molotov_-_Dance_And_Dense_Denso.mp3
02_Billy_Talent_-_Devil_in_a_Midnight_Mass.mp3
03_R.A._The_Rugged_Man_-_Chains.mp3
05_Shiny_Toy_Guns_-_Starts_With_One.mp3
04 _Camel_Jumpin_-_Seb_Taylor
06_TV_On_The_Radio_-_Staring_At_The_Sun.mp3
07_Priestess_-_Lay_Down.mp3
08_The_Datsuns_-_Stuck_Here_For_Days.mp3
09_Jakalope_-_Upside_Down.mp3
10_Zion_I_and_The_Grouch_-_Trigger.mp3
11_Ramones_-_Blitzkrieg_Bop.mp3
12_Ponticello_-_Antarctica.mp3
13_The_Chicharones_-_Breaking_Point.mp3
14_The_Donnas_-_Take_It_Off.mp3
15_Moistboyz_In_The_Valley_Of_The_Sun.mp3
16_Buckcherry_-_Out_Of_Line.mp3
17_Mims_-_This_is_why_Im_hot_Rock_mix.mp3
18_Rise_Against_-_Drones.mp3
19_Supersuckers_-_The_Fight_Song.mp3
*NWD 9*
01_Dragonforce_-_The_Fire_Still_Burns.mp3
2. Telephone Drone - Phontaine
03_Gaslight_Anthem_-_Red In_The_Morning.mp3
04_Crystal_Castles_-_Untrust_Us.mp3
05_Black_Label_Society_-_Suicide_Messiah.mp3
06_Krishna_(Ambient_Mix)_-_Adham_Shaikh
07_Sanskirt_Quest_-_Bryan_Ingram_(album: Kingsraven Music)
08_Head_Hunter_-_composed_by_D.Todd_Sorensen,_courtesy_of_Amphibious_Zoo
09_Black_Tide_-_Shockwave.mp3
10_Money_Folder_(Instrumental)_-_Madvillan.mp3
11_LL_Cool_J_-_Mama_Said_Knock_You_Out.mp3
12_Picking_It_Up_-_Phontaine 
13_Authority_Zero_-_Sirens.mp3
14_Jedi_Mind_Tricks_-_Dump_The_Clip_feat_Planetary,_Esoteric_and_Celph_Titled.mp3
15_No_Age_-_Ripped_Knees.mp3
16_Camron_-_Killah_Cam.mp3
17_Santogold_-_L.E.S._Artistes.mp3
18_Holy_Grain_Serial_-_Phontain
19_Shiny_Toy_Guns_-_Ricochet.mp3
20_Dry_Dreams_-_Phontaine
21_Rise_-_Skindred
22_Bad_Blood_-_SuperGrassba.mp3
23_Thornton_and_Ramzy_-_Morocoo_Dance.mp3
24_Another_Black_Day_-_Wicked_Soul.mp3
25_Everything's_Different_(feat_Tut_&_DJ_Teeko)_-_Zeph_&_Azeem.mp3


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

normally i'd say "holy zombie thread"...

but this might actually be worth something to some one...even if it is slightly illegal.

(copy and paste while you can kids, before the mods take it down)


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Holy diver! Best song...Dragonfarce worst band/song...That's just my opinion.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

KavuRider said:


> I wrote to Freeride Entertainment, mentioning that so many people are asking for the soundtracks, that they should produce them.
> 
> They told me that it wouldn't be "cost effective". I guess they don't think that the demand is high enough.
> 
> KavuRider


Let them know from me, that theyre WRONG!:nono:


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

bikemoviemusic.com - Soundtrack Tracklistings for Mountain Bike Movies

Good site I found a little while ago while searching for a particular song from a video. Haven't cross-referenced yet but between the info in this thread and the pinkbike one, if it were submitted to the site in this link the list would be pretty well complete.


----------



## NarNar (May 28, 2014)

That girl in the beginning of 3, she says any guy who is willing to risk his limbs and life for biking is a huge turn on. Must find her lol


----------



## Hal0ofWINT3R (Nov 11, 2007)

i don't know where to post a comment for this, but since it's in some classic NWD videos, why not...i used to have a mountain bike dvd, maybe it was a crankworx dvd, not sure. tried to google it by songs included in video, but no luck. it has several songs in it - throttlerod - in the flood, tummler - shooting blanks, a few rob the viking songs and i think on the same dvd a scene where steve peat wins his first gold, and the song is all this love by the similou. anyone know or have this dvd?


----------

